# Iberdrola clientes



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Does anybody know if Iberdrola Clientes is in danger of going bust?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

What is Iberdrola Clientes?. Do you mean the energy company Iberdrola? Why would they be going bust ? Iberdrola is the biggest provider in Spain and I think it would be major news if they were in financial difficulty.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

As I understand it, Iberdrola Clientes is separate from Iberdrola, they are a reseller, like the ones that have gone bust in the UK.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Ahhh.....okay. Cant say I have seen anything on the Spanish news about any of this other than the increasing price of electricity. I imagine Spain isnt as heavily reliant on Natural gas as UK an


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

According to uk newspaper reports, Spain and Germany are more reliant on gas than UK, but it's complicated!


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

I believe Iberdrola Clientes is an app ( via Iberdrola) to download to use in case of electrical problem in your house.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Melosine, the app does far more than that! You can see your bills online and also see graphs of your usage from hour to your, and change your tarrif.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

stevec2x said:


> Melosine, the app does far more than that! You can see your bills online and also see graphs of your usage from hour to your, and change your tarrif.


But it is still an app for use by clients of Iberdrola.. 

What did the stock price do today? Yesterday? Last week? last month?? That will tell you more than this website..


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Tardigrade, when I search for Iberdrola Clientes share price, I get nothing but Iberdrola SA?


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

stevec2x said:


> Tardigrade, when I search for Iberdrola Clientes share price, I get nothing but Iberdrola SA?


There you go.. The 2nd biggest energy company in the world.. 2nd or the biggest in wind power me thinks(depends on who you ask)...€123 billion in assets..

Iberdrola is no Enron..

As said - Iberdrola Clientes is the name for it's physical locations that serve it's clients. There are 3 in Valencia alone..


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

now scootish power - a division of Iberdrola is rated the 2nd worst company for power on the island, but again they are not going bankrupt.





__





Best & Worst UK Energy Companies: 2021


Find out the best and worst energy companies 2021. See how well your energy supplier scored and see which energy companies did better.




www.simplyswitch.com


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

stevec2x said:


> Melosine, the app does far more than that! You can see your bills online and also see graphs of your usage from hour to your, and change your tarrif.


I know I have and can view the whole package and can see nothing to suggest it is might go bust


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

stevec2x said:


> Tardigrade, when I search for Iberdrola Clientes share price, I get nothing but Iberdrola SA?


The company is Iberdrola - you can see all of the things you mention on their (client) website.

Iberdrola Clients is just a portal to your Iberdrola data


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I think the original poster is right. Iberdrola Clientes is some kind of separate entity despite the wording but not sure what it actually does


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Kaipa
My contract is with Iberdrola Clientes, who act as a marketeer for Iberdrola. As such, I still have a contract which gives me my choice of 8 hours per day at cheap rate - I have not been forced into the new government imposed tarrif (but presumably will be when my contract expires).

If Iberdrola Clientes are entirely independent of Iberdrola, it seems to me that they might suffer in the same way as those UK marketeers who have gone bust. It's the presence of that word "Iberdrola" in their name that I find most confusing!!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

This website claims to show the complete list of electricity companies in Spain.

The 'resellers' or 'marketers' are listed as_ 'comercialadoras'






Compañías de luz en España


Te damos toda la información sobre las compañías eléctricas de España. Compara sus precios y elige la tarifa mejor se adapte a tu bolsillo y consumo.




tarifaluzhora.es




_


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I would suggest all those that use butane for hot water and-or cooking to purchase 1 or 2 bottles now before the expected price hike coming.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tardigrade said:


> I would suggest all those that use butane for hot water and-or cooking to purchase 1 or 2 bottles now before the expected price hike coming.


It went up by 30% on 21st September


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> It went up by 30% on 21st September


it has gone up the last 3 quarters *edit to add last 6 quarters *I think but the next might be bigger..









Butane prices in Spain skyrocket and approach historical record


Butane Prices In Spain Skyrocket And Approach Historical Record Keep up with the Latest News In English Murcia Costa Calida Spain




murciatoday.com


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

The app Iberdrola clientes is for anyone who buys their electric from iberdrola. We must not confuse that with Iberdrola distribution. In this area, and in many, iberdrola distribution bring the power to your home regardless of who you buy it off.

Iberdrola clients is a commercial arm of iberdrola that sell electric to consumers and businesses. You could choose endesa, repsol or any other but if Iberdrola is the distributor in your area, they are the ones who supply it physically and you then choose if you buy it from them or from another supplier who buy it wholesale from iberdrola

Regarding apps, I have 2 installed. I have iberdrola clients where I can see bills, usage and do basic gestiones but also iberdrola distribution which anyone in an iberdrola area can have, regardless of who their contract is with. This app showa usage in far more detail but also has extra features such as the ability to access the meter in real time to see your usage now, see daily peaks and troffs to calculate your potencia and also even the ability to reset and reconnect the meter if you overload it amd trip it out. 

Regarding the tarifs. I have a fixed rate through iberdrola of 9 cents plus iva but can still choose any of their other packages if I want (night, summer, 8 hours). The forced changed esrlier in the year only apply to those who are on a regulated tarif and those on a separate commercial one are only affected by the 2 potencia periods which, if anything should save you money by allowing you to take less potencia at off peak times.


----------

